# Sticky  Click, tick and rattle cause and fix list



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Updated text and added a few more videos


----------



## Eflores7772 (Jun 30, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Updated text and added a few more videos


Sorry didn't mean to post on this thread meant to post on mine forgot I had clicked over to this one. Don't know how to delete

Haven't had the rattling noise in about a month, but I'm pretty sure the compressor is going out. Think I'm going to ride it out until June when I plan on trading it in. Hopefully the pulley doesn't lock on me by then.
I removed the relay and fuse for the clutch. Not sure if that will help any but figured it wouldnt hurt.

I know a while back i started getting a smell coming through my vents. Somewhat smells like antifreeze, but it is not antifreeze. Could this be acid? I heard from someone say you can get acid in the system.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eflores7772 said:


> Sorry didn't mean to post on this thread meant to post on mine forgot I had clicked over to this one. Don't know how to delete
> 
> Haven't had the rattling noise in about a month, but I'm pretty sure the compressor is going out. Think I'm going to ride it out until June when I plan on trading it in. Hopefully the pulley doesn't lock on me by then.
> I removed the relay and fuse for the clutch. Not sure if that will help any but figured it wouldnt hurt.
> ...


I just noticed that one of my personal issues with rattles is not on here. One of the AC Compressor bracket mounting bolts was broken. Once you get to it, it was an easy fix and solved a major noise issue for me.

As for your coolant / oil smell, read some of the following and get back to us after some digging.

*SB-10070878-5448.pdf* 








Odd smell inside car when vents are turned on.


I recently purchased a 2013 Cruze 2Lt and noticed the coolant was a little low but didn’t move at all on my hour and a half drive home. I topped the coolant off and it still doesn’t seem like it has moved much if at all but I still get the smell inside but it only seems to happen at stops. What...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added a few more repair links and one more cause.


----------



## Bvogt (Dec 19, 2021)

My 14 diesel had a rattle that drove me nuts. The bracket bolted behind the alternator that directs oil from the filter during a change like to break.

sorry if this is not where at add possibilities/experiences 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Bvogt said:


> My 14 diesel had a rattle that drove me nuts. The bracket bolted behind the alternator that directs oil from the filter during a change like to break.
> 
> sorry if this is not where at add possibilities/experiences 🤷‍♂️


Do you have a picture of the culprit? I am kind of behind on the diesel front.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Added a few videos courtesy of Zero2Cool


----------



## Jimster480 (11 mo ago)

This is quite an extensive list, I will definitely test out many of these things after I swap the transmission in my car.


----------



## Marsterq (1 mo ago)

Unplug the electrical connector to the purge solenoid while it is running and see if the noise goes away. If it does, replace the purge solenoid assembly.


----------

